# Ariens Deluxe 30" 342cc (2013)



## beeftaco

I had been debating back and forth between the Ariens 30" deluxe, 30" Platinum, and 30" SHO. Today I saw my local dealer had the 2013 Ariens 30" deluxe 342cc available for $1,100, as opposed to $1300/$1600/$1800 for the new models. Model #921013. The 2013 has 342cc Polar Force engine compared to to 2014 306cc AX engine deluxe model for $200 more. This 2013 also has heated hand grips, 14" impellers, and manual steer levels (which I prefer). I was a bit skeptical that it was actually 342cc but I checked right on the engine and confirmed it.

My question is...this seems too good to be true? Does anyone have any experience with this model? It seems a direct comparison to the 2014 Platinum version for $500 less, and has the manual steer. Just looking for some feedback if there is anything wrong with this model I just ordered or this is just a great deal compared to the newer models. It's a brand new unit, 3-year warranty, etc.


----------



## sscotsman

Its probably two years old, not one year old. You are probably correct about it being a 2013 model, but you are assuming current snowblowers are 2014 models..they are not..they are considered 2015 models. A 2013 model year snowblower was new in the autumn of 2012, two years ago. And I have it listed as a 2012 and 2013 model, but not 2014, here:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

There is nothing wrong with a new snowblower sitting around for an extra year before being sold..its actually very common in light snow winters..two full years is less common, but it can happen.

If you can get a $500 discount just because its 2 years old, I would jump all over that!  its still brand- new technically, its just been waiting longer than other machines to be sold..it happens..nothing to be concered about IMO. And " model years" are basically meaningless for snowblowers as opposed to cars..the fact that its 2 years old won't hurt its resale value..after 5 to 10 years the year is irrelevant and condition is way more important than model year.

If you think its a good deal and you have done all the research compared to current models, I would go for it..you probably have found a genuine bargain on a new machine.

Scot


----------



## beeftaco

Thanks for the info sscotsman. That was very helpful! Just needed some reassurance I wasn't missing something. Thanks again.


----------



## Skeet Shooter

How much for the SHO? If its comperable, I'd take a look at that one... Higher output and speed vs the others. Just not sure if the juice is worth the squeeze if the dollar signs start adding up unfavorably.


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Buy that machine before someone else does!!


----------



## vmaxed

I would get the 2013 Ariens 30" deluxe USA 342cc if he still has it


----------



## cabinfever

2 years old means the engine is made in the USA maybe? Sounds good to me.


----------

